# AXCEL Sights



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## WI Bowhunter 2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Looks like it was worth the wait!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

T.R.U., Inc., the manufacturer of T.R.U. Ball release aids, is proud to announce a new product line that our company will introduce at the 2007 ATA Trade Show in Atlanta. This new line, sold under the name AXCEL Sights, will feature the most technologically advanced tournament sights in archery.

Contact information is as follows:
AXCEL Sights
A Product Line of Tomorrow’s Resources Unlimited, Inc.
131 Crennel Drive
PO Box 1180
Madison Heights, VA 24572
Toll Free: 800-724-4878
Phone: 434-929-2800
Fax: 434-929-3864
www.axcelsights.com
[email protected]

ATA Booth # 1114
Kinsey’s Booth # 319
NABA Booth # 419
ATA Booth # 1114
NBS Booth # TBD
Sports, Inc. Booth # 429
Pape’s Booth # 330


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

At the 2007 ATA Trade Show, T.R.U., Inc. and AXCEL Sights will introduce the most innovative tournament sight in archery. One of the most innovative features of the new AX Tournament Series of Sights is the use of a heavy duty stainless steel acme thread which provides the sight with the BEST ACCURACY (.00156 inches per click) with MORE TRAVEL per revolution (.0625 inches per revolution). Combine this accuracy with a RAPID TRAVEL mechanism that provides a smooth, hydraulic feel for unmatched sight adjustability.

On most other tournament sights, the rapid travel mechanism is set by screws pressing on gibs. The new AX Sights eliminate these screws and improve accuracy with a Patent Pending AUTOMATIC GIB TENSION SYSTEM and an AUTOMATIC WINDAGE WEAR SYSTEM. Because of this and other innovations, the AX Sight offers LESS SCREWS than any known sight and LESS WEIGHT than any known aluminum sight with the same specifications. AXCEL offers the option of adding a MATHEWS HARMONIC DAMPER into the sight bar for less vibration.

Another key feature is AXCEL’s QUICK CHANGE SCOPE BLOCK. This removable scope block features 2nd and 3rd Axis leveling for quick scope change and repeatable accuracy. This is especially important for shooters who use the same bow for indoor and 3-D applications, but use different scope set-ups. Because the 2nd and 3rd Axes are built in to the scope block, accurate changes are quick and easy!

The AXCEL AX Tournament Sights are sold as the AX2000 (2 inches of elevation adjustment for bows with 280+ fps), the AX3000 (3 inches of elevation adjustment for 3D and Field Archery), and the AX45000 (114.3 mm or 4.5 inches of elevation adjustment for FITA Shooting) with 6 inch, 9 inch, and 12 inch extension bars


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

*Axcel Sights*

What are the price ranges going to be? In the Sure-Loc/ Ants range?


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

T.R.U. Pro, 

Black only or is it available in silver also?

Can I get it without that dampener?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

So there you have it! :smile:


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Color options are as follows:

BLACK/SILVER
BLACK/CHOCOLATE
BLACK/TACTICAL(GUNMETAL GRAY)

SILVER/SILVER
SILVER/CHOCOLATE
SILVER/TACTICAL(GUNMETAL GRAY)

RIGHT OR LEFT HANDED MODELS 

2", 3", OR 4.5" OF ADJUSTMENT.(ACTUAL LENGTH OF MOVEMENT)

6", 9", OR 12" EXTENSIONS

WITH OR WITHOUT MATHEWS(R) HARMONIC DAMPENER(R).


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Retail costs are a little more than other brands, however, we feel that a much more technologically advanced sight merits a higher cost.
$324.99 with Mathews Harmonic Damper
$299.99 without Mathews Damper


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

Looks great!

Can't wait to see it.

When are you going to start shipping them?


----------



## 442fps (Dec 23, 2003)

Will it have a straight extension without the harmonic dampener or is it the same ext only with a big hole in it ?

Can i have them from my usual distributor here in Europe ?

Btw , it looks great , first new sight ( from a US manufacturer ) since years which seems to be really innovative , congrats :darkbeer:


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

When/where can I order??


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

SO cool!!! Nice work!!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Retail costs are a little more than other brands, however, we feel that a much more technologically advanced sight merits a higher cost.
> $324.99 with Mathews Harmonic Damper
> $299.99 without Mathews Damper


Ouch!!!!! :set1_punch: 

That will leave a mark. Nice lookin sights though. Hope there are lots of people out there that can afford the technology. I'll have to wait till one hits the classifieds......


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Orders are being taken as we speak, some sights are being taken to the ATA show, but we greatly honor paying customers. Sights will ship immediately following the ATA.

Any current T.R.U. Ball dealer or distributer or sales representative can help with orders, we at T.R.U. Ball or AXCEL Sights would be happy to assist with orders. (434)929-2800


----------



## MikeTN (Nov 2, 2004)

Can the TRU Ball shooter discount be used on the sight?


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

MikeTN said:


> Can the TRU Ball shooter discount be used on the sight?


that was my next question:smile:


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Brandon, how wide is the area on the sight that sight tapes will be adhered to? I use a sight tape for 3D. It is a lot less confusing than using written info ( clicks for yardage). 3/8 inch would be a good minimum width with 1/2 inch best .


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> Ouch!!!!! :set1_punch:
> 
> That will leave a mark. Nice lookin sights though. Hope there are lots of people out there that can afford the technology. I'll have to wait till one hits the classifieds......



$30 more than the current top sight is not bad at all for the extra technology! Looks like a tank! Does the yardage pin have an option for a sight tape magnifier? That makes it easier to set your mark on the right yardage in dim light or when your marks are very close together because of a very fast bow.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

deadx said:


> $30 more than the current top sight is not bad at all for the extra technology! Looks like a tank! Does the yardage pin have an option for a sight tape magnifier? That makes it easier to set your mark on the right yardage in dim light or when your marks are very close together because of a very fast bow.


I paid $230 for my Evo 2 in the classifieds here. It was barely used. I'm not bashing these guys for their prices, just wishing them well. It looks awesome.

Plus, you can see by my signature that I would have to have the model with the dampner in it!:wink:


----------



## 3dthunder (May 27, 2002)

*hmmmm*

Interesting


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

deadx said:


> Does the yardage pin have an option for a sight tape magnifier? That makes it easier to set your mark on the right yardage in dim light or when your marks are very close together because of a very fast bow.


I'd like to know too!!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Nice sight! Cant wait to see the hunting ones...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*$350.00 U.S. eh .......*

pretty site, and some cool features too :wink: ........ just, thats like $425.00 CanuckleBucks :mg: ...... well ...... maybe next year :embara: 

PBean


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*help me understand*

Am I correct that in the price mentioned that this does not include a scope? I have never shot with this type of sight and I am hoping to very soon for the upcoming 3d season, so I dont know much about them.


----------



## crazyhorse76 (May 16, 2006)

bowhunter0916 said:


> Am I correct that in the price mentioned that this does not include a scope? I have never shot with this type of sight and I am hoping to very soon for the upcoming 3d season, so I dont know much about them.



Bowhunter I can answer that one for you. The price is for the sight only(no scope). 

:flame: :flame: :flame:


----------



## klattimore (Aug 14, 2003)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> The new AX Sights eliminate these screws and improve accuracy with a Patent Pending AUTOMATIC GIB TENSION SYSTEM and an AUTOMATIC WINDAGE WEAR SYSTEM.


The sight looks nice, but what is a GIB? I assume it is a bearing surface, if yes, how does it work?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

those look great!!

but i know of some FITA shooters that need more than 4.5" of travel. i know they use the full 5.5 of the sureloc sights. maybe something to consider??

anyways, they look awsome!!


EDIT: if you made the 5.5" version, you could include recurve FITA shooters to your market, i think almost all of them need more than 4.5 of adjustment.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

deadx-

Our sight tape dimension is 5/16 of an inch, and yes there will be an option for sight tape magnification. It has been designed, however, there are no photos at this time.

Mexican 3-D

In reference to the length of adjustment or length of travel in elevation. The SureLoc Supreme 400 sight is considered a 4" frame, however, it only has a maximun elevation travel of 2.55 inches. The SureLoc 550 is a 5 1/2" frame with a maximum elevation of 4.05 inches.

The AXCEL Sights are as follows. The AXCEL 2000, has 2" of maximum elevation, the AXCEL 3000, has 3" maximun elevation, and the AXCEL 4500 has a maximun of 4.5" almost 1/2" more movement than the SureLoc Supreme, An excellent option for Recurve archers.

Thanks for the questions.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

is the long barrel that the scope attaches to shaped like a perecft tube or is it oval ?

just looks to me that if that one lock down allen bolt for the scope carrier tube lossen up a touch , with vibration the tube might be able to move changing your windage, or even be able to turn so your scope would not be perpendicular any more 

I know there are hash marks in both directions, but that usually just tells you the thing moved after its too late

can you comment?
other than that one thing I need clarification on, thats one awesome looking sight 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Price information-

The prices the new AXCEL Sights reflect, are very similar to the pricing structure of the SureLoc Sights. The price of the AXCEL Sight, without the damper was the same as last years price for a SureLoc. The price of an AXCEL Sight with the damper, is the same as if one would purchase the SureLoc sight with the Sims Limbsaver bracket. Prices do vary year to year, however, this information was based on calendar year 2006.

Shooter Information-

There will be a shooter program for AXCEL Sights, seperate from T.R.U. Ball.
Staff for AXCEL Sights will receive a 24% discount on product. At this time there will not be a contingency program for AXCEL Sights. With a positive outpouring like we think there will be for these sights we feel there will be a program very soon.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

francis-

The scope barrel is perfectly round. The barrel is also a through hole. So the scope itself is locked down and also the barrel is locked down. Notice in the picture the thumb screw that allows you to interchange scopes on the same sight. That thumb screw has a dimple that it locks down to, similar to the dovetail mount that locks the sight bracket to the sight. That eliminates any side to side movement, and indicates that you have that attachment in the same location every time.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

klattimore-

In reguards to your question on GIB(S). You are correct it is the bushing that is designed to create the fluid movement in the adjustment. It is also refered to as the bushing surface. Our models are unlike any other on the market to day. The material is the same, but, the concept in way we use it is like none other. From one side to the other the bushings are slightly smaller than the other side. Eliminating that rocking movement you often see in a sight when you grab it and rocket side to side to see if it moves. What that does is keeps constant pressure on the bushings eliminating any play. You say well as it wears it moves, I say that there is a constant side that will never move, why? because on the other side, behind those bushings are springs that keeps tension on those bushings thus allowing the side to side play be kept at a very small minimum.
Hope that helps, its honestly is like none other and I could talk for hours, and would.


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

Nice looking, got to ask....

When do we get to see the hunting sights coming out at a later date?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

We have prototypes right now, however, our attention it dedicated to the target sight at this time. Expect to see a hunting sight released around mid-year. It is very exciting as well. I can't wait to look a huge whitetail through one.


----------



## GSLAM95 (Oct 31, 2004)

Will you at least have a proto-type of the hunting sight to peak at when at the ATA show?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Brandon Reyes*

Have too say congradulations to you and Tru Ball. They got a good guy in Brandon. He always carrys himself professionally and has always shown to be a true pro. I know Brandon to be honest and upfront on all subjects.

Good Luck to Truball and Brandon.:wink: 

He an diffiantly a good source and member to have here at archerytalk. He always been a member, just name change:wink:


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

T.R.U. Pro let me chime in here if you don't mind. 

Ladies and Gentleman I have been shooting the AXCEL sight for a few months now and have had no issues what so ever. Since getting the sight I have shot somewhere around 5,000 arrows with no noise or movement. I for one want my equipment to be as simple as possible. The last thing an archer wants to worry about is their equipment moving or making a noise. If most of you are like me you problem want to put your equipment on your bow, set it up, sight it in, and never have to worry about it again. Well the AXCEL sight is just that. 

I went over the sight with Mr. Summers time and time again and every question I asked he had the answer:mg: . So I my opinion they have done the research and understand the need for top quality work.

Set your mind at ease, the new AXCEL sight is top notch.:RockOn:


Keith


----------



## Jeff K in IL (Nov 4, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> We have prototypes right now, however, our attention it dedicated to the target sight at this time. Expect to see a hunting sight released around mid-year. It is very exciting as well. I can't wait to look a huge whitetail through one.


Now thats a bummer...


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks to all for the kind words, working with T.R.U. Ball, and now AXCEL Sights is huge for me and I'd like to say the same for T.R.U. Ball, and AXCEL. We are very excited about our future, and look forward to better serving the archery industry. 

Keith is one of the very few, I mean very few individuals to have had one of these sights for some while, so his information to you and me is invaluable. Thanks Keith. Tell all you wish, for you are a testimony on how great it really is.


Hunting sight will not have any bearing on the ATA. Will not be released until later in the year.


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

Right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have been eating my fingers to keep from telling everyone how wonderful the new sight is. Like I said yesterday it is DA BOMB booooooommmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> deadx-
> 
> Our sight tape dimension is 5/16 of an inch, and yes there will be an option for sight tape magnification. It has been designed, however, there are no photos at this time.


Regarding the scale magnifier, will it be available at the same time the sights become available?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Hemingway-

At this point the sights will be available first. I would Estimate the end of the month on the magnifier.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Hemingway-
> 
> At this point the sights will be available first. I would Estimate the end of the month on the magnifier.


Fair enough, thanks!!!


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

OK, I'll start the Southpaw complaining; how long for a LH one?


----------



## richardzfmca7 (Aug 8, 2006)

AWESOME looking sight , i may be giving them a try is year.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Can I get a brochure to stare at until they are on the market?????

Also, will there be a pin setup that can be swapped for the scope setup??


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Scottie-

I'm proud to inform all that left handed models will be available at the same time as any other model.

Cameron-

I'm not sure of the question, however, AXCEL is manufacturing all the sight components that could be used with an 8/32 or 10/32 mounting assembly. So we are just making the sights no pin brackets or scopes to go along. If this doesnt answer your question let me know.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> On most other tournament sights, the rapid travel mechanism is set by screws pressing on gibs. The new AX Sights eliminate these screws and improve accuracy with a Patent Pending AUTOMATIC GIB TENSION SYSTEM and an AUTOMATIC WINDAGE WEAR SYSTEM. Because of this and other innovations, the AX Sight offers LESS SCREWS than any known sight and LESS WEIGHT than any known aluminum sight with the same specifications. AXCEL offers the option of adding a MATHEWS HARMONIC DAMPER into the sight bar for less vibration.



Can you explain this a little more? Because if I am reading it Correctly it sounds like the system the Original Copper John Ants had. It was set to auto adjust and remain stable. while shooting. Junkie


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

bowjunkie-

Thanks for the response. In an effort to answer you question. The Automatic Gib Tension System is different than any other for several reasons. Our Gib is a diamond shaped Gib that held it location with tension. All other maunfacturers keep tension on their slide bars by using a set screw that when tightened keeps pressure on the Gib pushing it up against the slide. The AXCEL Sight eliminated those screws, by making one side of the slide fixed and the other side, with the use of springs the side that keeps the tension taunt. Eliminating play back and forth, or a rocking movement you may get when you may grab you scope and wiggle it back and forth. The part that makes this all work is the fact that the Gib on the right side is a different size than the Gib on the left. This is the reason the rocking sensation you get on a lot of other sights is eliminated on the AXCEL. 
A lot of design hours and hard work from many people looked at making this sight the best the market has ever seen. I feel they have done so. I hope all will just at least look at it first, hold it in their hands, then give us their honest opinion. Thanks again bowjunkie.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

*Early models.*

I understand better now. Have you seen the early version of the ANTS sight? around the 2001 - 2002 year model? On the First model ANTS sight the Gibs were diamond shaped also and supported by a compresible double sided tape. The tape pushed the Gibs and was keeping tension just like you are saying yours does. I am in no way trying to discredit the quality of your sight just letting you know that this has been done. Thanks Bowjunkie


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

very nice looking sight............


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> Cameron-
> 
> I'm not sure of the question, however, AXCEL is manufacturing all the sight components that could be used with an 8/32 or 10/32 mounting assembly. So we are just making the sights no pin brackets or scopes to go along. If this doesnt answer your question let me know.


What I mean is, if there is a quick change feature, that allows you to change out the scope, will there be a multi pin quick change that can replace the scope.

Like using the same bar and micro adjust for the scope and multi pin, spots/hunting in one sight.


----------



## Muskyhunter1 (Jan 20, 2006)

Look like a really nice sight. Well made


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

This sight will be on my new target bow this year. The fact that TRU Ball has attached their name to this sight, tells me it is a quality product. It may take some time to win over alot of archers who are loyal to other manufacturers, but if you can get it in the shops where customers can put their hands on it, that would help level the road ahead. You already have one sale in the bag.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Cameron-

We are not going to manufacture that, however, I believe there may be companies out there that do infact make something like you are referring to.
If its universal it will fit our sight.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the help!!!

Nice looking sight. I will be looking at them when they are released anyway!


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

442fps said:


> Will it have a straight extension without the harmonic dampener or is it the same ext only with a big hole in it ?
> 
> Can i have them from my usual distributor here in Europe ?
> 
> Btw , it looks great , first new sight ( from a US manufacturer ) since years which seems to be really innovative , congrats :darkbeer:


 I want to know this also, Will the model without the damper have a straight extension, or will it be the same extension, just without the damper inserted?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

The model without the damper, will in fact be solid. The same design will be there as the one with, however, it will not be machined out. No hole will be present.


----------



## bowjunkie (Sep 9, 2002)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> bowjunkie-
> 
> Thanks for the response. In an effort to answer you question. The Automatic Gib Tension System is different than any other for several reasons. Our Gib is a diamond shaped Gib that held it location with tension. All other maunfacturers keep tension on their slide bars by using a set screw that when tightened keeps pressure on the Gib pushing it up against the slide. The AXCEL Sight eliminated those screws, by making one side of the slide fixed and the other side, with the use of springs the side that keeps the tension taunt. Eliminating play back and forth, or a rocking movement you may get when you may grab you scope and wiggle it back and forth. The part that makes this all work is the fact that the Gib on the right side is a different size than the Gib on the left. This is the reason the rocking sensation you get on a lot of other sights is eliminated on the AXCEL.
> A lot of design hours and hard work from many people looked at making this sight the best the market has ever seen. I feel they have done so. I hope all will just at least look at it first, hold it in their hands, then give us their honest opinion. Thanks again bowjunkie.



Still curious as to how you are marketing this as a new Idea when it already has been done? Or were you just not aware that Copper John had done this? Junkie


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

bowjunkie-

Compressible double sided tape for sure has to be a design flaw. It is understandable why this is no longer available, as compressible tape has no durabiltiy whatsoever. Please come by the booth at the ATA Show and discover our technology. I promise you no manufacturer has ever done anything like were presenting.


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

*sight*

Does the new sight have a third axis adjustment?


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow, that sight looks great. Can't wait to see what the hunting sights look like. Any chance of a sneak peek?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Yes sir-
The sights has a second and third axis adjustment, along with a slotted dovetail. This allows you to level the range bracket to the extension bar/bow.

Sorry-
No sneek peak on the hunting sight(s) yet.


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

*Looks Great*

Looks like a well thought out and well made sight. I can't wait to see one up close. Guess I'll have to call up Randy and see if I can stop by and see one up close. Luckilly I only live a couple of miles from the shop.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

Kendall-

I have one on my bow, I'll be happy to let you look at it if you wish. I have been practicing at A&A, and tonite I'll be shooting at W&W.


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

TRUPro you had better be shooting that bow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 60Xbulldog60X (Mar 12, 2005)

TRU Pro, I have been shooting up at A&A a lot for the past month or more. I am working night shift tonight so I can't make it to W&W. Starting tomorrow I will be at A&A every day for next several days. Send me a pm with your phone number and I will give you a call and maybe we can practice some together.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

You took all my sights, I just got one yesterday. I'll be in Lancaster, Florida, Vegas. I'll be shooting a lot more with my new stuff.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

I can be reached any time at TRU Ball. Thanks 60x 434-929-2800
I think Rusty and I are going to Waynesboro this Friday!


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

Good deal, I will see you in a few weeks.


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

I got my order in. I can't wait to Equip my Conquest 4 with it this season!!!


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

My Axcel Is On A Conquest 4


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks like one of the sights in action......










What do you think.......


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

Indeed It Is!


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> The model without the damper, will in fact be solid. The same design will be there as the one with, however, it will not be machined out. No hole will be present.


At first I was disappointed in this response, then I realized that this would make an excellent place to stick on a limb saver!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*Actual Vertical Travel of Target Sights*

Hi To All;
Notes from our Archery Techxpert CSRs...

Just to clarify things for comparison on this thread by using actual, usable vertical adjustment for some of the popular target sights available:

TRU AXCEL AX2000 = 2.0", AX3000 = 3.0" AX4500 = 4.5"

Copper John ANTS 3D/F = 3.3" ANTS Fita = 4.5"
Shibuya Ultima 365 = 2.75" Ultima 520 = 4.3"
Sure-Loc Supreme 400 = 2.5" Supreme 550 = 4.0"

As a comment: I've had the pleasure of looking over the AXCEL twice now and it is one f eyeeeeee 'n piece of workmanship and engineering... the AXCEL will definately be a "Major Player" immediately for those seeking the absolute best target sight.

Every quality sight has unique features that are worth buying and nearly all have areas for improvement, do the research and choose the best for you... 

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Hi To All;
> Notes from our Archery Techxpert CSRs...
> 
> Just to clarify things for comparison on this thread by using actual, usable vertical adjustment for some of the popular target sights available:
> ...


Rob, any news on when you'll have them in stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 17, 2003)

*AXCEL Target Sights in Stock for LAS CLASSIC*

Hello Hemingway;
We'll have some Axcel Sights with 6" extensions here for the Classic hand delivered courtesy of TRU PRO if all goes well... :thumbs_up 

As of now...We'll be stocking Black and Silver AX2000 and AX3000 sights with Gunmetal Grey Knobs with 6" and 9" Harmonic Dampened Extensions and AX4500 FITA Sights in Black and Silver w/ Grey Knobs. (All in RH and LH) 

I've come to know that the Summer's family and others at TRUBALL have the utmost integrity in their business ethics and a keen focus on quality in their products and all aspects of their lives that is founded first in their faith. We enjoy a great relationship that goes beyond just business, so we were excited about these sights before we even saw them knowing that the TRU BALL team was hard at it...after seeing them, well... you'll see for yourself...! 

Nuff' Said,
Thanks,
Rob


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Hemingway said:


> At first I was disappointed in this response, then I realized that this would make an excellent place to stick on a limb saver!!!


 Great idea!!!! I never thought of that. I also was a little dissapointed, but now I'm happy to have it there.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

The location in which the dampener lies, on the non-dampener model will have AXCEL logos on either side. They are gel labels and can be removed if you should so choose. That area will be machined so the logos fit and look like they belong there.

Looks very good that Rob at Lancaster will have several sights at the Classic.
I will be going, and don't plan on going without any AXCEL products.:thumbs_up


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

Well said Rob. I will see you in a few weeks. Can't wait.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

Trail- look out I'm coming for ya!


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

:wink:


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

Shot a full 300 blueface round for the first time this year.


----------



## rangeplayer (Sep 11, 2003)

I might see you Saturday. I am waiting to hear back from Scott.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

I think we are working Saturday, so we'll be around.


----------



## chforgues (Dec 9, 2006)

All I can say....

Those are some sexy sights!


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

So there are 40 clicks per revolution of the elevation knob.

Looks like a really nice sight.


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

Can't wait to see them at Lancaster. Don't sell them all Rob..I might just want one  At any rate I'll at least be able to touch one there


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

RobVos-
Yes there are 40 clicks per revolution. There are 2 zeros on top of the elevation dial, zero through nine twice. So, from zero to zero moves the elevation one number mark on the side, which would be a half of a full turn. A full turn of course would then move it two full numbers on the side of the elevation bar. Remember that you would still use the 1/32 on the computer programs to create a sight tape. ex.Archers Advantage.


----------



## 4-D (Feb 3, 2004)

Great People = Great Sights :wink: 

Ive been selling and shooting ther releases for many years...

Our Rep told me about the new sight a few months back

For sure it will be everything a shooter needs in a target sight

Also We want to check out the ST 360 Release 

See ya at the show to place our orders



Tommy


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel Sights*

Building sights today like crazy! Its going great!


----------



## misoryman7121 (Jun 16, 2005)

will you have any of the sight at the ATA show this weekend?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel Sights*

Yes, very limited however.


----------



## misoryman7121 (Jun 16, 2005)

do you know what models you will have there? ill be there friday and i really like the looks of them


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

No sir I don't, simply because we are filling orders and getting show samples together all at once. Whatevers left, will be it.


----------



## crazyhorse76 (May 16, 2006)

misoryman7121 said:


> do you know what models you will have there? ill be there friday and i really like the looks of them


Misoryman, 
We will have plenty of samples for you to check out at the show, But as TRU Pro said our sales will be very limited at the show. Stop by the booth we will be there. Thanks


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

Leaving today for ATA, any questions you may have may not be answered until Monday. Thank You for your interest and patience.
Brandon Reyes


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

What are the dimentions of the dovetail extension bar?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

The dimensions are 6",9", and 12" on the lengths of extension bars.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> The dimensions are 6",9", and 12" on the lengths of extension bars.


What I mean is, the actual measurements of the dovetail slot. I am wondering if the TRU sight will fit in a Viper mount. I am looking to swap hunting/target setups without changing the mount on the bow.

Thanks!


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Hemingway said:


> At first I was disappointed in this response, then I realized that this would make an excellent place to stick on a limb saver!!!


 Just curious why you would want the Harmonic Damper gone just to put on a Limbsaver instead? Is it because of the price diff?


----------



## Brian from GA (Aug 15, 2002)

Probably because the Damper is associated with Mathews and non-Mathews shooters would rather not have that on the sight bar. Just my guess.


----------



## BuckeyeRed (Sep 7, 2006)

Brian from GA said:


> Probably because the Damper is associated with Mathews and non-Mathews shooters would rather not have that on the sight bar. Just my guess.


That's funny, LOL


----------



## 3-D Junkie (Sep 13, 2005)

Brian from GA said:


> Probably because the Damper is associated with Mathews and non-Mathews shooters would rather not have that on the sight bar. Just my guess.


 It's not necessarily the case. I really like mathews bows. But to have a straight bar would be lighter. But given that the bar is not straight I would still use the simms method. I believe that a limbsaver would have more vibration reducing ability than the mathews damper. I could be wrong, and if I am, I will order the bar with the mathews damper.


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

The bar is compatible with some other maunfacturers, however, not designed like ours as far as fit. So it may appear to fit properly but not like it would with an Axcel sight.
Sims is developing a limbsaver vibration reduction part for our sights as we speak.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

Is a dampner needed at all if your shooting a parellel limb bow that has little or no vibration?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

cameron-
Its not needed no but it wouldn't hurt. The difference in weight is less than a tenth of a pound. So that allows you make the decision.


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

That is why I am looking for measurements......


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO,

Do you know if the Sure-loc 3rd axis leveling tool will work on the sight?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

*Axcel*

I have one I'll check and get back with you. I'm on my way to Lancaster.
I don't think so though.
Brandon


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I'll have to get one of these! :thumb:


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> We have prototypes right now, however, our attention it dedicated to the target sight at this time. Expect to see a hunting sight released around mid-year. It is very exciting as well. I can't wait to look a huge whitetail through one.



Whatever happened to the hunting sights?


----------



## T.R.U.PRO (Jan 3, 2007)

On the way, they will be here in time for a fall hunting season!


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> On the way, they will be here in time for a fall hunting season!



Wow! I can't wait to see the new hunting sight, I really like my Axcels, and truly love my sweet spots. I am sure the new product will be up to the usual standards of Tru Ball. Can't wait!:darkbeer:


----------



## SMichaels (Aug 31, 2004)

T.R.U.PRO said:


> On the way, they will be here in time for a fall hunting season!


What happened to the hunting sight? I am guessing we won't be seeing it this fall.


----------

